# Powermac G5 ne démarre pas



## pifou2 (10 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Hier pendant que j'étais en train d'utiliser mon mac (Powermac G5 2x2.5 Ghz acheté en octobre 2004, MacOSX 10.5.5), il a complètement freezé. J'ai voulu le redémarrer en appuyant sur le bouton de façade, et il n'a jamais voulu redémarrer. La lumière à côté du bouton de démarrage s'allume, les ventilateurs se mettent en route, puis plus rien, même pas de "boing" de démarrage 
Je n'arrive pas à ouvrir la trappe du DVD pour essayer de démarrer sur le DVD de Leopard
Des idées sur des choses à faire ?

Question subsidiaire au cas où. Connaissez vous un bon centre de dépanange Apple sur Lyon ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Novembre 2008)

Sois c'est la ram (fait un teste une par une) sois sur c'est modèle une fuit de watercooling qui provoque un court circuit (très probable) ou alors la carte mère est morte.

Essaye aussi un reset PMU (bouton sur la carte mère, appuyez 1 seconde puis relâcher).

Mais si c'est la carte mère ou un processeur, la réparation vous coûtera plus cher qu'une machine neuve.

Voila

OLDMAC


----------



## pifou2 (10 Novembre 2008)

Je vais essayer de tester la RAM dès ce soir. 

Pour la fuite de liquide de Watercooling, je ne vois rien, mais je ne me sens pas de démonter le cache des processeurs pour vérifier de plus près

Comment fait on un reset PMU ? J'ai trouvé sur le site Apple le reset SMU (est ce la même chose ?) : apparemment, pour mon modèle, cela consiste à tout débrancher pendant deux minutes et redémarrer ; cela ne marche pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Pour les modèle fin 2005, il y a apparemment un bouton, mais pas ceux de fin 2004)

Effectivement, s'il s'agit de la carte mère ou des processeurs, je sens que je vais devoir passer à un mac Intel plus tôt que prévu


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Novembre 2008)

Si pour le G5 (de 2004) il y a un bouton 
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1939 (bien regarder cette page)

Sinon test de la ram !

Mais perso je pense que c'est une fuite du wtercooling qui à tuer la carte mère (et ou processeur)

Mais après peut être une barette morte

OLDMAC


----------



## pifou2 (12 Novembre 2008)

Après plusieurs tests, j'ai bien peur de devoir passer par la case SAV (fuite de watercooling ?)

J'ai testé les démarrages en enlevant les barrettes mémoire par paire, mêmes symptômes

En fait, mon Powermac démarre "bien" à froid, fonctionne 1 ou 2 minutes, puis freeze complètement. Ensuite, impossible de le redémarrer (single user, CD, disque de démarrage Leopard, disque de démarrage Tiger). Si je le laisse "refroidir" 1/4 d'heure, j'arrive à redémarrer jusqu'au freeze.

Vu que je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit une fuite de watercooling et que je ne me sens pas de démonter le cache processeur, pensez vous qu'il vaut mieux l'amener dans un Apple Center pour confirmer/infirmer ce diagnositic avant de m'adresser directement à Apple ?
(Je compte l'emmener chez Ephesus à Lyon. Des avis ?)


----------



## -oldmac- (12 Novembre 2008)

Bah tu peut toujours leur demender à diagnostic, après de là à le faire réparer ... je sais pas, ça sent un pross qui est mort.

Sinon pour Ephaus je sais pas j'habite pas Lyon


----------

